# Suspend to disk or Hibernate (s4) feature



## Shivaprashanth (Mar 22, 2019)

I am planning to implement hibernate feature in freebsd for intel machine. I would like to know if there has been any development in this direction?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 22, 2019)

There are very few developers on these forums. This is more a user and admin support forum. You will probably get more meaningful answers on the mailing lists. I'd probably start with freebsd-acpi.



			FreeBSD Mailing lists: subscription for freebsd-acpi


----------



## Shivaprashanth (Mar 26, 2019)

thanks for reply
i have already posted my quiry there 


			Hibernate feature
		

so far no replies


----------

